# PitBull Pumpkin Patterns



## LuvaPit

I just thought some of you guys may be interested in our PitBull Pumpkin Pattern. There are four patterns to choose from.Instructions are included with the download.And they're free.So if you paln to carve a pumpkin, you might want to make it a pit.(They really are adorable.)

http://www.tokeenapitbulls.com/PitBull-Pumpkin.html


----------



## Deuce

I like this one :woof:


----------



## Figgy1682

you can use the one above but you can only cut out what is white on it.


----------



## blondie03044

thats so cool im definitly gettin a pumkin this year lol


----------



## LuvaPit

Figgy1682 said:


> you can use the one above but you can only cut out what is white on it.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey,that would make an awesome Pumpkin!


----------



## sw_df27

I have not carved a pumpkin since I was little but I am definately getting one this weekend. lol


----------



## smokey_joe

Thanks. Those are really cool.


----------



## cherol

LuvaPit said:


> I just thought some of you guys may be interested in our PitBull Pumpkin Pattern. There are four patterns to choose from.Instructions are included with the download.And they're free.So if you paln to carve a pumpkin, you might want to make it a pit.(They really are adorable.)
> 
> http://www.tokeenapitbulls.com/PitBull-Pumpkin.html


WE DID ONE. HERE IT IS......:thumbsup:



















2 hours of carving was worth it


----------



## ILuvPits87

Wow Amazing your making me wanna do one, you did do a good job


----------



## LuvaPit

Wow! Great Job! That looks awesome.(Wanna do mine next year? lol):clap:


----------



## italianwjt

wow, terrific job!!


----------



## maggiesmommie

I did one last night and it took me almost 4 hours! lol But I had fun it was the first pumpkin I had ever carved! lol David asked why I had to pick such a hard design for my first carving and I just laughed! You guys should do it!


----------



## sw_df27

I carved one saturday 4 hrs later it looks really really good I post pics later....


----------



## Judy

Wow that came out really cool!


----------



## natdidier

that looks really cool.. i would love to get a pumpkin, but my dogs would just bark at it and probably try to eat it.


----------



## italianwjt

any1 else?


----------



## sw_df27

THE PICS DIDN'T COME OUT ALL THAT GREAT OH WELL AT LEAST I TRIED LOOKS GOOD FOR THE FIRST TIME CARVING A PUMPKIN!


----------



## smokey_joe

Bumping this thread.

It's that time of year.


----------



## Indie

too bad the original link doesn't work.


----------



## Indie

Well, here are some more:
Pitbull pumpkin carving stencil | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
No pit bulls here, but you could probably use the techniques for other patterns! :
Free Pumpkin-Carving Stencils of Favorite Dog Breeds

and.. that's all I could find. 
Google... you let me down.


----------



## Pittielove29

You can make a stencil out of any picture you have, so you can even carve your own dog into a pumpkin. 
How to Make Pumpkin Carving Stencils | eHow.com


----------



## Pittielove29

That one was for clip art. Here's the one for pictures: How I Make a Pattern...


----------



## Saint Francis

Halloween and pumpkins are way too cool I've been a certified Halloween and horror nut since I was knee high!! Those carvings are BA!


----------



## spatulars

Pittielove29 said:


> That one was for clip art. Here's the one for pictures: How I Make a Pattern...


The beginning of pumpkin season is my favorite time of the year. Your link has given me wonderful inspiration for my pumpkin carving this season, thank you!

-Christen and Leela


----------



## smokey_joe

Sorry. I didn't check the link.


----------



## angelbaby

good idea , im carving our pumpkins today so gonna try a pitbull one I like the 1st picture on the 1st page gonna try it lol , we will see how it turns out in a bit :s


----------

